# NOS Wham-o Wheelie Bar



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 29, 2015)

Just found this,

Talk about holy grail. Ed Roth and Rat fink associated with a bicycle part?

With little red wagon on the box???








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 29, 2015)

How much?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 29, 2015)

nicest one I have ever seen with a really nice box. I bet over 1000+ on ebay


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 29, 2015)

Over $1000, H*&y S#@t!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 29, 2015)

I'll give the price marked on the box.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 29, 2015)

I had one of those back in the day, cool seeing that box again.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 29, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> nicest one I have ever seen with a really nice box. I bet over 1000+ on ebay




That is the price I valued it at also. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Dec 29, 2015)

Man, great find & "Big Daddy" too, couldn't afford one when they were new (we made our own out of a broke skateboards & sissy bars) but I will take a couple of Roth tee shirts. We use to ride our Sting Rays to Ed Roth's shop in Maywood (about 5 mi.) to paint his creatures on our shirts witch we would hide from our parents until we got sent home from school to change, Busted, my dad tore mine up, calling it hippy crap (he really didn't get it), I could write a book on our Sting Ray adventures and creations (if we only had cell phones back then) oh ya great Wheelie bar and one of the best boxes I have seen!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 30, 2015)

IngoMike said:


> Over $1000, H*&y S#@t!




Last year there was a repop one on a bike on ebay. The seller got so many emails he removed it from the bike and listed it for $490. It was gone within 1 minute of him posting it- I was the lucky buyer at $490. The seller called me up and said that the second I paid for it he got emails from several of the other interested buyers asking him what happened to it. 

At the same time there was another NOS original one in a really crappy box that sold for about $900.

Here is mine on a 66' that I converted into a super deluxe using all original parts except tires.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 30, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I now know the correct height to position mine thanks for the image of the instructions!


----------



## RustyK (Dec 30, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Just found this,
> 
> Talk about holy grail. Ed Roth and Rat fink associated with a bicycle part?
> 
> ...




The box art of the dude wheeliein' with Rat Fink would be a killer T-shirt


----------



## partsguy (Dec 30, 2015)

*CONDITION is EVERYTHING!!*

These Wheelie Bars don't come up for sale often, and an original with a box that looks like it just came out of a Montgomery Ward, is worth a ton of money. If you want the most money for this rare item, put it on eBay, NO RESERVE, and start it at $1.00. Let the market decide and let it roll. It is very hard to put a price on something like this because there is virtually no sale history of any this mint. My estimate? You should see no less that $1300. In this condition, you will *NEVER *find another and any muscle bike enthusiast knows this.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 30, 2015)

mrg said:


> Man, great find & "Big Daddy" too, couldn't afford one when they were new (we made our own out of a broke skateboards & sissy bars) but I will take a couple of Roth tee shirts. We use to ride our Sting Rays to Ed Roth's shop in Maywood (about 5 mi.) to paint his creatures on our shirts witch we would hide from our parents until we got sent home from school to change, Busted, my dad tore mine up, calling it hippy crap (he really didn't get it), I could write a book on our Sting Ray adventures and creations (if we only had cell phones back then) oh ya great Wheelie bar and one of the best boxes I have seen!




Killer story brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2015)

The funny thing is, that back in the day, no self respecting Sting-Ray rider would be caught dead with a Wheelie-Bar on his bike.
We prided ourselves on how far we could ride a wheelie without the aid of such gimmicks.
Maybe that's why they are so rare to find today.
They may not have been that popular.
Or once a kid got teased to death for having one on his bike, he probably pulled it off and threw it in the trash, and learned to ride a wheelie the proper way.
Great find, for sure!
Definitely, a blast from the past.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 30, 2015)

T-shirts here...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...elie+bar.TRS1&_nkw=whamo+wheelie+bar&_sacat=0


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2015)

My Grandma used to work for Wham-O. We always had tons of Super Balls, Frisbees, Willy Water Bugs, Slip 'n' Slides...you name it. Never did see a Wheelie-Bar tho. Gonna have to go over and start diggin'...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2015)

Just got off the phone with my Pops. He remembers those bars, but none at the house. He does remember a huge display they had in the Wham-O warehouse that had one of every item they made...including the Wheelie-Bar.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 30, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Just got off the phone with my Pops. He remembers those bars, but none at the house. He does remember a huge display they had in the Wham-O warehouse that had one of every item they made...including the Wheelie-Bar.




I would love to see a photo of that!


----------



## videoranger (Dec 30, 2015)

I put one on my brothers blue Stingray. I rode a non-stop wheelie for over an hour on a blacktop parking lot. Tell me that wasn't cool. Gassers had them at the strip. They were cool too. Make no mistake they were cool when new and are still cool today. Sure it was cool to pull wheelies without one, but try to do a spinning wheelie with a handle bar spin and you'll want one


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2015)

what happened to the right side axle attachment area? looks mounted...


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2015)

Interesting History..... early 1960's $119.00 "Bomb shelter" plans and parts.
Also tried marketing live "walking fish"
http://www.wham-o.com/history.html


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2015)

There still is a Jarvis in Belgrade, Mo.......


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2015)

bricycle said:


> what happened to the right side axle attachment area? looks mounted...




It looks like someone pulled a big wheelie and bent the bracket.It could be bend back to correct opening if done carefully.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 30, 2015)

bricycle said:


> There still is a Jarvis in Belgrade, Mo.......






vincev said:


> It looks like someone pulled a big wheelie and bent the bracket.It could be bend back to correct opening if done carefully.




Good eyes, guys! That sure is a shame!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 30, 2015)

partsguy said:


> Good eyes, guys! That sure is a shame!




Yeah I saw that in the photo when he sent it. 

I guess it's worthless now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Yeah I saw that in the photo when he sent it.
> 
> I guess it's worthless now.
> 
> ...




naw, it'll still command big bucks!! The box/wrapping/ephemera is probably 50 to 70% of the value regardless.....


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 30, 2015)

bricycle said:


> naw, it'll still command big bucks!! The box/wrapping/ephemera is probably 50 to 70% of the value regardless.....




Yeah I know, once I bend it back it will look good as new! 

It will just be on display with my rat fink stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 30, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Yeah I saw that in the photo when he sent it.
> 
> I guess it's worthless now.
> 
> ...




my offer still stands


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah, the N.O.S. Police will have a fit. 
They hate it when guys call stuff nos, when it's obviously "already been thrashed."
The guy probably took it out of the box, installed it on his bike, popped one wheelie, bent the hell out of it, took it off and put it right back in the box.
 So, it's kind of N.O.S. More like A.B.T.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 30, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, the N.O.S. Police will have a fit.
> They hate it when guys call stuff nos, when it's obviously "already been thrashed."
> The guy probably took it out of the box, installed it on his bike, popped one wheelie, bent the hell out of it, took it off and put it right back in the box.
> So, it's kind of N.O.S. More like A.B.T.




Well It was found in the back of Jarvis bike shop so I'm still considering it NOS, maybe it was a return or damaged by the shop owner but the staple for the bolts and nuts has never been removed from the instruction sheet. The rods have never been out of the onion paper.

The Nos police need to call the wambulance! Hahah JK
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 30, 2015)

NOS or not, that is one awesome piece someone will have to own if you decide to sell. Looks like maybe the store owner swapped out the wheel portion when some parent brought it back because his kids bent on the first ride. Either way, super cool item, thanks for posting it! Joe.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 30, 2015)

56 Vette said:


> NOS or not, that is one awesome piece someone will have to own if you decide to sell. Looks like maybe the store owner swapped out the wheel portion when some parent brought it back because his kids bent on the first ride. Either way, super cool item, thanks for posting it! Joe.




I think that's probably what happened. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bentspokes (Dec 30, 2015)

I have a Wham-O Wheelie Bar just like this, but my gold foil label is faded. Thirty- some years ago I bought it out of an old bike shop in Minnesota. I am sure it is NOS also, but I don't have that beautiful box and the instruction sheet. Tomorrow, maybe I will take some photos and put it on the CABE classifieds "For Sale". What's a fair price? It has been hanging in my garage all these years, and I will never use it.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 30, 2015)

Maybe it got bent a few years ago when an overweight, middle-aged, bald guy tried to pop a wheelie on a child's size muscle bike


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 30, 2015)

partsguy said:


> Maybe it got bent a few years ago when an overweight, middle-aged, bald guy tried to pop a wheelie on a child's size muscle bike



I never touched that wheelie bar.


----------



## mrg (Dec 31, 2015)

Ya, it was either swapped out or a eager kid mounted just the lower part to the axle and rode it, that would bend it and all the other parts would still be in the box but probably swapped out by shop. We didn't want them for our regular Sting Rays as Marty said but for our Choppers that we could hardly keep the front wheel on the ground, kinda made it look like a dragster (Little red wagon), broke many a fork bouncing off the wheelie bar them back down on the fork. Still got the last set of purple 4 ft. forks I made in 67/8. about 25 yrs. ago bought a Og Wham-o wheelie bar and store bought 24 in. fork extensions (insurance stopped all the fun stuff like these and lawn darts), I will have to dig some stiff out tomorrow for pics.Guess these should be in another thread (not a toy!), the 60's had a lot of really crazy (dangerous) toys and bike accessories. may have to start a thread in Sting Rays anout crazy accessories.


----------



## bikeman76 (Dec 31, 2015)

Wham-o Wheelie Bar commercial from the 60's.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtBoETwl5Co&list=FLguEkfyvthlTHjSSMncg6ig&index=68


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 31, 2015)

I think the NOS police would classify it as USED w/ box.


----------



## videoranger (Dec 31, 2015)

Wham-o Wheelie Bar commercial from the 60's.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtBo...cg6ig&index=68

tell me that isn't cool. that's also when guys were doing hand stands on top of waste cans on skate boards. Not as over the top as BMX and skate boarders today, but still cool back in the 60's. I'd put one on my '65 lime deluxe Ray if I had one.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 31, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> The funny thing is, that back in the day, no self respecting Sting-Ray rider would be caught dead with a Wheelie-Bar on his bike.
> We prided ourselves on how far we could ride a wheelie without the aid of such gimmicks.
> Maybe that's why they are so rare to find today.
> They may not have been that popular.
> ...




Ditto, girly toys. In my neighborhood, ya wouldn't be caught dead wit that. On the other hand, a rat fink tee would have been da spit.


----------



## videoranger (Dec 31, 2015)

Wheelie Bars, don't leave home without 'em


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2015)

videoranger said:


> Wheelie Bars, don't leave home without 'em
> View attachment 262125




little rough on the paint.....


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 31, 2015)

....


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 31, 2015)

videoranger said:


> Wheelie Bars, don't leave home without 'em
> View attachment 262125



Hes gotta display those sponsor stickers somehow...


----------



## videoranger (Dec 31, 2015)

Wheelie Bars? We don't need no stinkin' Wheelie Bars!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-dCwlNAXAQ
These are Cabers who need Wheelie Bars:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZpNAI105sg


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 7, 2016)

You guys were right, the bent tab was worse than expected.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 7, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> You guys were right, the bent tab was worse than expected.




do you plan to sell it? I might be interested even if it is broken


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 7, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> do you plan to sell it? I might be interested even if it is broken




After I broke it, I listed it for sale (as broken) and it was snatched up by a collector in about an hour. I like it but was really disappointed once I broke it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

